
AWS Gave 10% Credit for S3 for Feb 28th Outage - vinayan3
http://imgur.com/a/mhscH
======
jbbarth
Context: working at a company heavily relying on AWS. Made a request for such
credits yesterday.

It reflects their SLA policies and docs, no surprise here. My AWS sales
contact confirmed there's no problem with such demands (and basically they
won't waste your time asking for failing X-Request-Id's or deny there was a
problem).

What will be more interesting is how they'll deal with credit demands on all
the S3-dependent services that were down at the same time. My company AWS bill
is only 20% of S3@us-east-1, so we were completely down for 4+ hours and can
only claim for 2% of our previous bill (woohoo).

But if we add Cloudfront, part of EC2, SWF, etc. it can become a different
story.

------
runamok
As per their SLA:

Monthly Uptime Percentage, Service Credit Percentage

Equal to or greater than 99.0% but less than 99.9%, 10%

ref: [https://aws.amazon.com/s3/sla/](https://aws.amazon.com/s3/sla/)

